# DeWalt DW621k $150 shipped



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Got an e-mail from Tyler Tool on this must use this coupon code at checkout to receive 50% off to bring it to $150 Code is tt081109. Can,t post the url so go to Tyler tools and look for it on their website


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay Tom sure post it so others can see.


----------



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

DeWalt DW621K Heavy Duty Variable Speed 2HP Router Kit, Don,t forget to use coupon code tt081109 when checking out to get the 50% off


----------

